# Hi!



## mousey92 (Oct 5, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I dont breed mice but I am looking for a breeder in the Sheffield UK, area?

I have two mice, Mousey and Cheesy and Mousey has had some recent health problems as she had a respiratory infection so it has had me thinking that maybe I should have a trio so one doesnt get lonely if anything happens to one or the other...

Does anyone on her breed mice in sheffield? Please let me know as Im wanting a breeders mouse to hopefully have a healthier one as Ive always had pet shop ones. Thanksss!


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

mousey92 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I dont breed mice but I am looking for a breeder in the Sheffield UK, area?
> 
> ...


I recognise that user name, and those mouse names!
Well Hi There!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hi and welcome


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

